# anyone heard of candyman saddles?



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

they were around on the a circuit h/j in ontario in the early 90's. I don't remember riding in one, seem to remember them appearing to be good quality, the ones I rmember were close contact, minmal knee rolls, flattish seat, no thigh block type.
I believe he brought the horses apples too.


----------

